# Tractor wont move when hot



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a Bolens 1054 that seems to seize the clutch or the rear end when it gets hot backing up and moving forward for 10 to 20 minutes. It still seems to go in any gear but when the clutch is left out it stalls no matter what gear its in even neutral so I'm leaning toward some kind of clutch situation.. I'm now waiting for it to cool off and hopefully I can move it again.

:night:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I dont know much about the bolens tractors, but could it be a lubrication issue, maybe it is lacking lube??? Something must be sticking, and usually when things get hot, it means there is a lot of friction occuring down there.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I just rocked it back and forth pretty hard and now its free again. The weird thing is that if I stay either in reverse or any forward gear its ok. Its only when I push in the clutch and shift to reverse or to a forward gear when in reverse that this happens. 
I dislike not knowing what causes a problem..just think I HAVE to find out whats up.


:argh:


----------

